# Creepy Clown



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am still learning different techniques, but I was trying to go for a ripped up, skinned look around the mouth of the clown. I was pretty happy with the results, but next time I will leave longer strands of flesh.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe a bit more blood on the outside of the white flesh, too? Other than that it looks awesome!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to drenge it in blood, but than I was worried that it might hide the latex piece I applied. If I do this make up again I will definitely add more blood!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, I do believe "creepy" is a good descriptor


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I saw your title Creepy Clown, I thought, Is there any other kind? You do the creepy clown world proud. Great makeup there.


----------

